# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  trans-mongolian travel

## Asia

hello 

I am planning on travelling around europe for three weeks then on through russia, mongolia and down to china. As I live in the uk it will take me approx 4 weeks(i have been told) to process my visa application for all three countries individually. As each application requires me to send off my passport i can only do one at a time.I have also been told that for russia I can only get a 3 or 6 month tourist visa commencing on the day my visa application is accepted. I am leaving for Europe on the 4th of feb. 

Is it possible to get a visa that can be dates to start later in the year for these countries or will i have to get a 6 month visa for china and possibly mongolia even though I will only be there for a week or so?



any help would be much appreciated 

thanks

----------


## davidsmith36

From the lavishness of Moscow and St Petersburg to the finesse of majestic Beijing, go along the most acclaimed railroad on the planet through the heartland of Siberia and the huge green steppe of Mongolia - this trek grandstands rail go at its finest.

----------

